# Need some help



## sQuetos (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi guys 

I'm 15 years old 5'11 and weight 120lbs

I'm skinny and my friends all say that I am and should eat more but I don't want to ruin my health by eating loads of junk food to put on weight, I also don't have access to a gym because I have to be 16 to lift there and the only thing I can use is the running machines 

I have a set of weights at home and I also do body weight exercises push-ups, sit-ups etc...
My arms are pretty skinny but I can't see any abs
I want to put on muscle without eating crap but not sure what to eat, I need a workout routine and meal plan to follow because at the moment in stuck and don't want to be the skinny weak guy 

Hope I can get some information and your thoughts on this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 3, 2014)

Who told you to eat junk? Just eat more of the foods you like to eat now. More fish chicken steak potatoes rice etc...

As for the workouts you won't put on a lot of muscle but will prepare yourself for hitting the gym when it is time by doing dips pullups lunges etc... 

Don't worry about abs right now. You are 120lbs. Abs dont count on guys your size.


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 3, 2014)

Eat more of whatever your eating now.

Who says you need to eat pop tarts to gain weight? 

Don't worry I can't see my abs either =( 
I know they're there!


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 3, 2014)

wtf...running machines are for woman...if they let you into the elliptical room, i would just go straight to the weight room, **** what that douche at the desk says. If anyone DOES ask if your 16...say yes


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Nov 4, 2014)

If I were you I'd do a lot of reading about body building. your going to want to eat as much food as you can it doesn't have to be the best food or the worst. I'm assuming you're the type of person who can eat a shit ton and not gain any weight. I myself am like that and can tell you it's hard to eat as much as you need to. I'd also keep doing the push ups and sit ups to prepare your muscles and joints for the stress you will put on them at the gym when you can go. since your just starting off I'd stick with a program that's proven to work. look up the 5/3/1 program. Jim wendler I think. and there's a west side barbell program as well. these are more power lifting programs but will build muscle very well to get you started. I'm telling you read read read


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 4, 2014)

Eat. Lots. Frankly eat lots of everything with protein,but you gotta use tge weights you have otherwise it'll go straight through you! 

If you have even a few weights you can achieve lots, but you must put the effort in. Google weight lifting ideas or similar- key basics to look for are bench press, squats, curls 

but chins and press ups are great easy early wins too bro. Good luck.


----------



## _MILK_ (Nov 6, 2014)

Try and do as many compound lifts as possible and focus less on isolation. Should help gain some mass.   


And lots of peanut butter and milk


----------



## bvs (Nov 10, 2014)

research is key my friend. this forum, youtube and google will get you all you need to know. learn proper form, food types, bulking and cutting, macros, training splits etc. and stay far, far, FAR away from drugs


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 11, 2014)

My young Brotha you have a great start already by reading here!!! If you look through the site there many places to go for diest and exercise, I can tell you one thing you can add to whatever you eat and that is wheat germ, its very cheap and you cant taste it at all.... There are many ways you can use your body as your weights, chair dips are one example!!If you don't want to go to college which I HIGHLY suggest a lot can be achieved in the Marine Corps my friend,Good luck to you and keep reading your already way ahead of a lot of people!!!


----------

